# ASA Classic 2012, Cullman AL



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I see the classic is moving to Cullman AL but wondered if any one knew exactly where in Cullman?????


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

St Bernard university. Gym will house venders and ranges in the woods on campus.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome!!!! Thanks for the info. I hope it stays there for a while. Passed through there on the way to FL last week and it was 2:3o min from my house.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow that is good. Might actually be able to make the classic now.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

outback jack said:


> Wow that is good. Might actually be able to make the classic now.


Tell me about it this will be 5 hrs closer to my house than last year


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

outback jack said:


> Wow that is good. Might actually be able to make the classic now.


Heck you gotta get out and shoot some first there Randy!!!!!

Shouldn't be but an hour or so from you huh?


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

Can be ther in 45 min gonna be nice.The city of Cullman is working hard can't wait.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

didn't they get hit by a tornado a year or two ago? if so, sure hope this will be at least a small step to help the community.


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

The Cullman area got hit very hard in April but they have started rebuilding and will continue to do so .Talked to some of the people from there at the classic they are real excited about the ASA coming and they are working very hard.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

TN ARCHER said:


> Heck you gotta get out and shoot some first there Randy!!!!!
> 
> Shouldn't be but an hour or so from you huh?


Ha ha. I'll have you know I have gotten my bows moved down to the basement just waiting to get the press and a few more things over here and I actually got out there and flung a couple the other day. Nah It's actually about the same for me as it is for you oddly enough.


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

Gonna make my drive about 11 hours, but we will be there.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Hoyt301 said:


> Gonna make my drive about 11 hours, but we will be there.


That isnt bad at all.... I live on a state that borders Alabama....and its 9.5-10ish for me.....


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Hows the hotel selction look for this area???


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> That isnt bad at all.... I live on a state that borders Alabama....and its 9.5-10ish for me.....


Hey Tim......

This ones going to be 30 min for me.........hehe.......already looking forward to it


----------



## bowhunter-j (May 11, 2007)

TK, me and keith are gonna stay with you .I can't wait ,wish it was already time to shoot . I think i'm having withdrawls already.I think the group in cullman is going to do a great job.


----------



## popeye7777 (Apr 18, 2005)

They did a fantastic job at the BHA state shoot this year, even though they had to break out the chain saws to clear the range. You can bet that bunch will do an excellent job.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Babyk said:


> Hows the hotel selction look for this area???


Not a whole lot! 8 total and they are all your typical interstate hotels. Better book a room EARLY!!!


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

Is it true that Super Senior Roy Pope is the mayor of Cullman?


----------



## harris6048 (Nov 18, 2008)

rs3711 said:


> Is it true that Super Senior Roy Pope is the mayor of Cullman?


No, but he will talk to him


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

rs3711 said:


> Is it true that Super Senior Roy Pope is the mayor of Cullman?


Oh Lord, i sure hope not. if he is then the whole police force must be wearing those red farmer bandannas when handin' out speedin' tickets...and suspenders.

it might be a good thing if he is cause then he could get his buddies free refills at the daily McDonalds old geezers coffee club.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

I got the asa schedule today showing west Monroe for the classic. Is this a misprint?


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

la.basscat said:


> I got the asa schedule today showing west Monroe for the classic. Is this a misprint?


Web site shows Cullman AL. Heard rumors last year about a possible shoot in AL in 2012.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

I got the whole packet today, ie parking pass etc.'(life member) and the schedule in the package showed west monroe twice. March and the classic.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

la.basscat said:


> I got the whole packet today, ie parking pass etc.'(life member) and the schedule in the package showed west monroe twice. March and the classic.


IT was a TYPO.....the Classic is in Cullman Al.....


Jenny @ ASA office

* Administrator
* Member
* *****
* Posts: 19
*
o View Profile
o Email
o Personal Message (Offline)

CORRECTION to LIFETIME Auto-Register form
« on: Today at 08:25:30 AM »

* Quote

Your packets were mailed out this week and we have since noticed an error on the auto-register form. The McKenzie ASA Classic is in Cullman AL NOT W. Monroe.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

5 to 6 hr trip much better than 13.5 to w monroe


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

I think it's pooo... Monroe is 45 minutes from my house...Culloman.... Not do much


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

Cullman is only an hour and a half from me so I hope to get a chance to shoot the classic this year.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Closer for me this year too........let's hope it is not as hot as Monroe has been the last two years.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

^^^^^aggreed with bubba^^^^^ hot in la


----------

